# getting marks out.



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all 
been trying to give my engine bay a good clean recently. The top of the engine has been chromed. BUt cause of the bonnet vents there are spots on the rear of the engine. can see from this pic. What do you recommend would get these marks off? ive tried chrome cleaner but no joy :










Thanks


James.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

have you tried a good metal polish, like Autosol

http://www.vehicle-care.com/main.php?pag=shop&shop_prod=24

this stuff brings up metal a treat

they don't look chromed, they look like the metal has been stripped and polished up.

mook


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Are you sure that its actually been chromed? I thought the engine covers could only be polished (may be wrong though). If it has been chromed then a bit of metal polish, but if its been highly polished then a litle elbow grease will be required. There are post on here about polishing the covers. Im sure someone will come along with what grades of wet and dry paper you will require.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

nice one, thanks, will give some of that a try. the stuff i have's not very good, lol

thanks

james.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Definately Autosol!

Yeah while your at it mate, get them covers off and chrome them, i did mine awhile back and they never needed polishing and remained very nice n shiney!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

hodgie said:


> Are you sure that its actually been chromed? I thought the engine covers could only be polished (may be wrong though). If it has been chromed then a bit of metal polish, but if its been highly polished then a litle elbow grease will be required. There are post on here about polishing the covers. Im sure someone will come along with what grades of wet and dry paper you will require.



hi mate, 
not sure that it has been chromed, probably has just been polished up like ya said. wasnt sure how it had been, as bought the car with it already done. it seems to make the marks worse cause of water getting in throiugh the vents, i have 2 matts covering them up now when the cars stationary

james.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

ISJ said:


> Definately Autosol!
> 
> Yeah while your at it mate, get them covers off and chrome them, i did mine awhile back and they never needed polishing and remained very nice n shiney!



thanks mate, will get it done i think, would like it to look real nice.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Just cleaned engine with autosol, mamaged to find some in my local halfrauds. real impressed, has the marks out and everything. gonna clean more when its light and has stopped raining. 
cheers for recommending it. 

James


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Take some piccies and post 'em up matey - before and after


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

will do mate. will wait till it stops raining, lol, still is here.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Here are 2 pics of the engine that i took, oines quite arty. or just dark, lol
the other one has the flash on. pleased with the results :



















james


----------

